# Cameron's lesion



## xcapade (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody have any luck finding an ICD-9 code for this?


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 29, 2008)

I would use 569.89.  569.86 is for Dieulafoy lesion, and  since I could not find one for Cameron's lesion, I would use 569.89.


----------

